# And the instructions say......



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I started hanging some paper today on a job and the label said "No repeat/Random match". I could see a repeat, although it was hard to distinguish. It turned out to have a 25 1/4" repeat with a drop match. This is why I love hanging paper!


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Here's a pic of the return under the cabinet, an example of how it would look with a random match.


----------

